# How do you keep track of your DCC locos



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

A question for those running DCC...

I have a good number of locos with different decoders in them. I have Zimo, ESU, Digitrax, and NCE decoders. I have locos with and without sound, with headlights only, with headlights and cab lights, with headlights, cab lights, and work lights... and I'm having trouble keeping track of which function does which thing.

For instance, on my HWL Mighty Mac, because of an issue with the decoder wiring harness, I have the lights hooked up to function 1. When I was running it last night, I couldn't remember which function it was without trying them out. Other locos (like my LGB track cleaner, with three different sets of lights and two decoders in it) are similarly hard to remember.

I'm thinking about making a web page with all this info that I can access from my phone or tablet. Or I could just print it all out on paper... but I thought I'd ask: What method do you use to keep track of which functions do which things on your locomotives? And for locos without road numbers (i.e. Eggliners) how do you remember what their address is?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

For each loco I print out a little card which I laminate. It's got a picture, address and list of functions. I keep them in a little wooden board with slots cut in it. That way I can take the card and use it myself or also great for visitors. If you want, pm me your email and I will send you my excel spreadsheet that you can then modify. Since the Massoth navigator has a picture of each loco entered, I don't really need to remember the address as I can scroll through if need be. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Use the database feature in JMRI, as a bonus you can store all the CV settings for each loco there.

If you want a simple inventory/tracking system look at yardmaster ...

I also wrote a simple SQL setup, which worked to keep notes on what was fizxed.

For complex installations, I document them on my web site, which is simple to etit from any browser.

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I keep all that info in a spreadsheet compatible to Excel but I use an open source "Office" program called Open Office 4 by Apache (free download and just as good). The difference is: I'm not as organized as you guys. I should get a laminator and make little cards. Thanks Keith, I never thought of that.

I keep repair information for each of my locos on some actual forms from an actual railroad. I'll try to put up a pic of one this afternoon when I get back from many errands.

JackM


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

I use JMRI on an old computer that is hooked into my Digitrax loconet. It has a roster with all the details of each loco. The "Engine Driver" (WiThrottle for iCrap) app for Android phones connects through my wifi to the computer running JMRI. I use my smart phone (friends can run trains using their own phones) as a wireless throttle. The function buttons on the phone are all labeled in English as to what they control. Locos can be called up by their name, number, photo, or description. Made programming and running my trains easy-peasy!

The best part is it is free, except that you need to buy a USB interface that works with your DDC system. In my case the Digitrax PR3.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Same as Greg and Mike. I use JMRI and the notes section.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I love JMRI for programming decoders... but I'm afraid I don't use it except at my workbench. I work in the computer industry, and frankly--1990 called and they want their user interface back. I understand the constraints of Java (part of my work involves dealing with an IDE that's Java-based) but as someone who used to work in the usability field, I just can't handle it except in small doses for specific tasks


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

riderdan said:


> A question for those running DCC...
> 
> I have a good number of locos with different decoders in them. I have Zimo, ESU, Digitrax, and NCE decoders. I have locos with and without sound, with headlights only, with headlights and cab lights, with headlights, cab lights, and work lights... and I'm having trouble keeping track of which function does which thing.
> 
> ...





riderdan said:


> I love JMRI for programming decoders... but I'm afraid I don't use it except at my workbench. I work in the computer industry, and frankly--1990 called and they want their user interface back. I understand the constraints of Java (part of my work involves dealing with an IDE that's Java-based) but as someone who used to work in the usability field, I just can't handle it except in small doses for specific tasks


I'm having a hard time understanding your situation. In the original post you are asking how others keep track of locos, what decoder, and what functions control what. Several people suggest JMRI, the capability is there and very easy to set-up and use.

Then you say you use JMRI for programming only, and go on about Java. Why re-invent the wheel? JMRI will do everything you are asking for, it's free, and is very easy!



Loco select screen 









Throttle screen with functions labeled in English


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

MikeMcL said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding your situation. In the original post you are asking how others keep track of locos, what decoder, and what functions control what. Several people suggest JMRI, the capability is there and very easy to set-up and use.


Mike,

While I find JMRI useful for programming decoders, I don't run trains with it. I find the whole "select a loco from a dropdown list" to be unhelpful, as I have about 15 locos (many of these are Eggliners) so the list is annoyingly long. And I don't find it especially responsive--I put that down to the fact that it's Java running on a Raspberry Pi, not a "real" PC, though Java GUIs are notoriously slow. Besides all that, I want something with haptic feedback (feel) for a throttle. Often I want to look at the train to spot it--in front of a station platform, for instance--and I prefer a physical wheel or slider that I don't have to look at to find, or look at to check that my finger hasn't wandered off. 

What I'd like is a solution where I can take a loco out to the track and look up its settings (for instance, my Mac switcher, whose light is F1, not F0--or some of my unnumbered locos, to see their DCC address) at the start of a run. Then I'll drive them with my "normal" throttle--not my phone. I don't mind looking up the info on my phone, though.

A paper list would probably work--or a spreadsheet. I was just curious if anyone else had this problem (of forgetting what function does what) and how they solved it. Or maybe I'm just slow and nobody else forgets this stuff...


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Now I understand, you like the tactile throttle instead of a touch screen. I'm running JMRI on an old windows XP, but the cell phone app is android. There is no lag in response, no dropdown to select locos, just a scroll with my finger on the phone, like I said it's easy peasy, (and quick). I have 14 in my roster. 

I agree that with my Digitrax, it was difficult for me to remember loco address, and functions for each loco with 14 in the roster, but that's why I sing the praises of JMRI. It made railroading fun and easy again!

Perhaps you could use the android or iPhone app to call up the loco and see the function labels, but use your tactile throttle for actual control after you review the function buttons?


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

MikeMcL said:


> Perhaps you could use the android or iPhone app to call up the loco and see the function labels, but use your tactile throttle for actual control after you review the function buttons?


That's an idea I hadn't thought of. I have a second RaspberryPi that I could put JMRI on and then put it out in the shed where my DCC station and other electronics live, and just use it for info. I'm pretty sure you can export and import the roster, so keeping the workbench JMRI in sych with the one in the shed would be easy.

I might give that a try. Thanks!

D


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

well, my Zimo system can do everything listed here, including a loco database, picture of the loco on the screen, customized functions, functions with icons, not numbers, you press the picture of a whistle on my screens.

Oh, the database can be shared to all throttles, and you can use the touchscreen for speed and throwing switches or buttons, and there's status leds on the buttons to show which function or switch state. 

It really has something for everyone, but the downside is the time to customize and well, the cost.

But, I'm having my cake and eating it too...

Greg


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

riderdan said:


> That's an idea I hadn't thought of. I have a second RaspberryPi that I could put JMRI on and then put it out in the shed where my DCC station and other electronics live, and just use it for info. I'm pretty sure you can export and import the roster, so keeping the workbench JMRI in sych with the one in the shed would be easy.
> 
> I might give that a try. Thanks!
> 
> D


You may not need a second Raspberry. If your workbench one is wifi connected, and your phone can connect to your wifi network near the layout. You could still connect to the JMRI database even though it is not connected to your DCC station. Since you will not be using the phone as a throttle, it will just be used to get the info from your workbench JMRI.


----------

